# Confused, please help :p



## Vedantt5 (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm 17, my exams just finished and I've already started working out. For now I'm following this self made plan --> 3X [10 declined push-ups, 10 standard push-ups, 10 inclined push-ups, 10 dips, 1-2 minute push-up hold] + 45 dumbell curls, 20 barbell curls. This equals around 110-120 push-ups depending on when I  get tired. I do this for 2 days and the third day I do my leg exercises. It's been 23 days that I'm following this and my chest and other parts of body look toned. I gained 1 kg in this very starting month, though I read not to expect any weight gain in the first month. The workout leaves me so tired that I kinda start shivering and feeling all the toll. I heard that all these exercises won't make me big in the long run though they'll provide with some gains in the beginning. Am I doing something wrong? What can be other exercises or plans to develop a great chest and body at home?


----------



## brazey (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2018)

Vedantt5 said:


> I'm 17, my exams just finished and I've already started working out. For now I'm following this self made plan --> 3X [10 declined push-ups, 10 standard push-ups, 10 inclined push-ups, 10 dips, 1-2 minute push-up hold] + 45 dumbell curls, 20 barbell curls. This equals around 110-120 push-ups depending on when I  get tired. I do this for 2 days and the third day I do my leg exercises. It's been 23 days that I'm following this and my chest and other parts of body look toned. I gained 1 kg in this very starting month, though I read not to expect any weight gain in the first month. The workout leaves me so tired that I kinda start shivering and feeling all the toll. I heard that all these exercises won't make me big in the long run though they'll provide with some gains in the beginning. Am I doing something wrong? What can be other exercises or plans to develop a great chest and body at home?



Welcome, and what exactly is your goal? How is the diet?


----------

